# So Here



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This website makes me laugh sometimes. This is one of the subjects I thought I should share.

https://www.boredpanda.com/funny-re...tter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

hahahaha! "My body has absorbed so much sanitizer that when I pee, it cleans the toilet" hahahaha!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't subscribe to many things like that. I stumbled across it a few months ago and thought I'd like to read it more often. They've almost always got interesting or funny things to read.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

robin416 said:


> This website makes me laugh sometimes. This is one of the subjects I thought I should share.
> 
> https://www.boredpanda.com/funny-re...tter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter


----------

